# What to do with my Davenport.....



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bachmann Davenport is so well detailed and beautifully put together, I spent a long time just looking at it, wondering just what to do to it to make it mine. Websites with pages full of pictures of new and derelict little shunters offered lots of ideas. The thought of butchering this little jewel just didn't seem right. The only part of the loco that didn't seem right was the huge headlight so it made way for a bell. Adding the horn on the roof pried from a 45 tonner and the bell were the only external additions.

The couplers I've preferred for many years are from USA Trains and creating a slot in the lower section of the coupler pocket kept me busy for quite a while. The wheelbase is SO short on this loco it occurred to me that a boost from one of LGB's skate unit would help to ensure that it would make it through the switches on the Door Hollow Shortline where it will spend it's life.


The only option to make it part of the Sandy Lee Mining Co. fleet was with paint. Some careful masking and a few shots of (the OLD) Krylon "Jade" spray paint did the trick. The loco was black except for the yellow safety striped cab back. I wanted to preserve that so the added green color became a rather nice looking two-tone job. At least I think so... The cab roof is now a silvery color. I've, so far, decided that the Sandy Lee Mining Co should have one nice new piece of equipment. Maybe it will get a little weathering later.


Here it is for your consideration;


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob Baxter on 20 Aug 2009 02:17 PM 
... The thought of butchering this little jewel just didn't seem right...



I cannot believe my eyes...the master basher chickens out?

But....what you've done is frankly beautiful. It's just different enough...and will look good on your railroad.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

He had to do something Mike as Chris challenged old folks to keep up with the 14 year olds.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done, Bob but aren't davenports used to take naps on??????


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, don't you ever taek a break? Nice work, though.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, you are showing your age. No one has referred to a sofa as a davenport in at least 40 years!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job. I have been wondering what to do with mine. Things like Link and pin coupler, Achnge the stack to a mainfold pipe and a muffler. 
New head light. Will the radiator grill come off easily?


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

The side panels, radiator unit and it's grill are all one molded unit. I considered cutting away the side panels and installing a (model) diesel engine but I've already got a couple of little shunters like that. Sometimes you just have to leave things alone.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

You leave things alone in a better way than most, Bob. Lovely little "personalizing" of the Davenport. (a bit clean, though)








Chris


----------

